# Effect of ferment temp on dry hopping



## superstock (30/11/14)

Is there any difference in the effect of dry hopping at 10'c compared to 20'c?


----------



## wereprawn (30/11/14)

I reckon dry hopping cold gives better results. Put mine in the keg when its cold. Though could be just the pressure forcing the oils out of the hops. Have seen others on here claiming better results adding hops during cold crashing too.

Edit- So dry hopping a Lager at 10c should give better results than an Ale at 20c ?


----------



## Spiesy (1/12/14)

I have heard of professional micro breweries preferring to dry hop warm and others to dry hop cold - varying amounts of contact time as well. 

I don't think there's any hard and fast rule or accepted lore as how to dry hop. 

I would imagine the beer/wort, hop/s and amount of said hop/s would also play a part. 

Personally I've done both warm and cold and can't say I've settled on a preferred method, although I'd probably lean towards "warm" for 3-days when ferment is 2/3 the way through. This gives the young beer the ability to eat up the introduced oxygen that the hop pellets bring.


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

I almost always keg hop @ 4'c these days if the beer needs it, some don't. It's actually a little rare for me to dry hop in the FV anymore at all.

I do feel however that dry hopping at different times/temperatures adds depth and dimension to the beer, but again, it depends on the beer. If I'm going to age a beer, it gets the works, if it's going to be demolished quickly, just the keg. 

Oxygen ingress has never been an issue to date.


----------



## slcmorro (1/12/14)

I've done both, but I prefer cold for some reason. I add to the FV when cc'ing, and it seems to work just fine for me. Dry hopped an IPA with 100gms on Wednesday, sat it in the fridge at 2c until last night and kegged it straight away. The aroma was awesome, and this beer I've made before in the same fashion was a tasty drop.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/12/14)

Yob said:


> I almost always keg hop @ 4'c these days if the beer needs it, some don't. It's actually a little rare for me to dry hop in the FV anymore at all.


After looking online for a suitable keg hopper that will enable me to put at least 100g in and found they were quite pricey Im leaning towards just a hop sock or something for some keg hopping, what do you use Yob?


----------



## Black n Tan (1/12/14)

I used to dry hop at fermentation temp for 2 days and then cold crash. I got good flavour and aroma. I recently made a batch where I added the dry hops to cold beer and the result was a major disappointment. May be it just needed longer contact? For the next batch I switched to my old method and the flavour and aroma returned. So for me add the dry hops at fermentation temp and then cold crash after 2 days. I think the combination provides the best result.


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

cut up stockings tied with dental floss does the trick, get about 8 dry hops to a stocking when cut up and I buy these packs of 5 thingies when on sale for SFA


----------



## manticle (1/12/14)

Yob said:


> cut up stockings tied with dental floss does the trick, get about 8 dry hops to a stocking when cut up and I buy these packs of 5 thingies when on sale for SFA


Plus you can wear the stockings when you go on outings.


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

manticle said:


> Plus you can wear the stockings when you go on outings to Cocko's.


FTFY


----------



## Adr_0 (1/12/14)

I've only dry-hopped 6-8 times. I would say there is definitely a difference in time for aroma, i.e. in a lager at 1-2°C it takes 1-2 weeks to build the expected aroma vs 2-4 days at 15-20°C.

I can rationalise while it may be slower (obviously) but I haven't looked in detail at oil content (probably more relevant) so it's anecdotal. You might hypothesize that lower temperatures may preserve a broad range of oils - incrementally anyway - but to suggest that is noticeable is probably drawing a long bow. Or maybe not.


----------

